# Photo/Design Wallpaper



## noname (Jan 9, 2007)

Looking for some feedback on this wallpaper I created last night. I used a picture I had taken and then worked with different text in PS and came up with it. Any feedback appreciated!


----------



## Neophyte Photographer (Jan 9, 2007)

neat idea, but i'm not sure if I like all the different types of text


----------



## his4ever (Jan 9, 2007)

I think this is great.  I like the diffrent text... but that is me .


----------



## SmallFry (Jan 9, 2007)

I like it! :thumbup:


----------



## tsacain (Jan 9, 2007)

I like the different texts.  They fit together perfectly


----------



## brujeria (Jan 9, 2007)

the flower are really crisp and sharp, nice light/shadows.


----------



## eravedesigns (Jan 10, 2007)

good pic and nice typography (except the last 2 lines are kinda hard to read)


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 10, 2007)

I like it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Jan 10, 2007)

Excellent work as always.   I really dig the different text. :thumbup:


----------



## noname (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the feeback everyone...someone else suggested to me that maybe the Isaiah 40:8 part should be in solid text rather than the script...any opinions on that?


----------



## CFRacer22 (Jan 10, 2007)

I really like the idea and the different texts. Also a really good picture of the flower but I'm not sure if they go together.  The passage is about flowers falling but that flower is clearly alive as can be...just something that crossed my mind while I looked at it...I guess if nobody else thought about that then it probably isn't very relavent


----------



## noname (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah I see your point, I was hoping the fading sort of hinted at that since I dying flower wouldn't look near as pretty    Maybe if it was black and white?


----------

